# Why have you not 'cut the cable'?



## McRocket (Feb 24, 2019)

There is only one reason I can think of why I would want cable tv - I still have not figured out how to record sport channels on my computer. I can watch them live - but that is it.

But you can watch almost any show, any movie and definitely watch ANY sports event going on anywhere in the world...all for free (outside of the internet connection bill).

So why are people still watching cable?


----------



## Oddball (Feb 24, 2019)

If the sporting event in question is a huge draw (i.e. Daytona 500 last week), the free streaming sites have such a high demand that the event keeps buffering.....And that sucks.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 24, 2019)

...I don't watch much sports--I would watch hockey, but it wouldn't be worth it since I couldn't/wouldn't watch that many games
...I can immediately get any subject I want on YouTube/Roku/etc--
...I don't have cable
I watch a lot of old shows on YouTube/etc


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 24, 2019)

cut the cable years ago....everyone is good till youtube goes down


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 24, 2019)

McRocket said:


> There is only one reason I can think of why I would want cable tv - I still have not figured out how to record sport channels on my computer. I can watch them live - but that is it.
> 
> But you can watch almost any show, any movie and definitely watch ANY sports event going on anywhere in the world...all for free (outside of the internet connection bill).
> 
> So why are people still watching cable?



I have and it is wonderful except I miss the repeating and all those glorious commercials...

( No I do not! )


----------



## Oddball (Feb 24, 2019)

harmonica said:


> ...I don't watch much sports--I would watch hockey, but it wouldn't be worth it since I couldn't/wouldn't watch that many games
> ...I can immediately get any subject I want on YouTube/Roku/etc--
> ...I don't have cable
> I watch a lot of old shows on YouTube/etc


If it's a big event that I really want to watch, I go to a sports bar.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 24, 2019)

Oddball said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ...I don't watch much sports--I would watch hockey, but it wouldn't be worth it since I couldn't/wouldn't watch that many games
> ...


that sounds like more fun also


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2019)

McRocket said:


> There is only one reason I can think of why I would want cable tv - I still have not figured out how to record sport channels on my computer. I can watch them live - but that is it.
> 
> But you can watch almost any show, any movie and definitely watch ANY sports event going on anywhere in the world...all for free (outside of the internet connection bill).
> 
> So why are people still watching cable?


The wife watches certain shows which we could get with multiple subscriptions online but that would mean our monthly outlay would be the same or more if we cut the cable, I know, I already checked.  Me on the other hand am quite happy with the internet.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 24, 2019)

*We use all  three; OTA, Cable and streaming.
Cable has some advantages over streaming.*


----------



## Oddball (Feb 24, 2019)

A great free sports site....But, as I already said, if it's an event with a high demand, you'll be buffering a lot.

Live Sport Streams, Football, Soccer, Ice Hockey, Tennis, Basketball / LiveTV


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2019)

Cut the cable at least 12 years ago. Netflix and Amazon streaming made up the difference pretty well, with huge savings.


Recently added Hulu. Still way ahead.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 24, 2019)

Correll said:


> Cut the cable at least 12 years ago. Netflix and Amazon streaming made up the difference pretty well, with huge savings.
> 
> 
> Recently added Hulu. Still way ahead.



12 years ago?

Impressive.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 24, 2019)

Correll said:


> Cut the cable at least 12 years ago. Netflix and Amazon streaming made up the difference pretty well, with huge savings.
> 
> 
> Recently added Hulu. Still way ahead.



Hulu, Netflix and Tubi for me...


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Cut the cable at least 12 years ago. Netflix and Amazon streaming made up the difference pretty well, with huge savings.
> ...




Really liking Hulu.


----------



## OnePercenter (Feb 24, 2019)

McRocket said:


> There is only one reason I can think of why I would want cable tv - I still have not figured out how to record sport channels on my computer. I can watch them live - but that is it.
> 
> But you can watch almost any show, any movie and definitely watch ANY sports event going on anywhere in the world...all for free (outside of the internet connection bill).
> 
> So why are people still watching cable?



If your employer paid you a living wage you'd not have a "bill" issue.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 24, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> cut the cable years ago....everyone is good till youtube goes down



*Warning issued over attacks on internet infrastructure*

*I dunno why these fonts are so big, sorry. *


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm calling false flag on that one, though, if it happens. Ha.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 28, 2019)

Netflix/Hulu for shows... VUDU/Fandango for movies.
Did have Amazon Prime also, but cut that out as well...they kept diminishing more and more music and movies trying to get you to pay more for "Premium Prime"... well f*ck that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 28, 2019)

Sort of on topic... I am afraid Netflix is going to get bought by someone like Apple or Warner, probably only Apple has the kind of cash to make it happen. Especially now that Netflix is making more and more original content that is damn good. They are such an amazing deal compared to anyone else. It isn't even close.
   They are ripe for a buy out.


----------



## Snouter (Mar 2, 2019)

I returned cable boxes and the rented modem about six months ago.  Not only do you save money on the ridiculous fees, you only have to see commercials on You Tube and the electric bill goes down since cable boxes are literally like personal computers in terms of energy usage.  Currently just use DVDs and Amazon Prime and used the savings for the "faster" internet option which works fine with my new Netgear modem.  What is scary is democrat Governor Lamont of Connecticut is looking for a way to tax internet downloads or streaming vid services to deal with the fact the democrats cannot balance the books.


----------



## SandSquid (Mar 12, 2019)

Had gone without about 6 years.  Only thing I missed was some sports but mostly watch those with friends.   Have Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon prime mostly for the shipping but a few decent shows.  

Wife got cable back when we moved.   After 3 months I'd watched a few NBA games and sports center once in a while in the morning, but that was it so we went back to no cable.


----------



## Archit Roy (Apr 16, 2019)

So many of us still watch cable TV like you but I don't watch cable TV because there is nothing on our computer which is unsearchable and unavailable, even I haven't watched TV since last 2 years.


----------



## Tinhatter (Jun 2, 2019)

I ditched Comcast about two years ago, and the TV antenna a year later. Used the $90 per month I was giving them (for their shoddy product) to get VDSL for $50 a month. Only TV shows and movies I watch now are either online or from DVDs. I don't miss cable or over-the-air TV, and quite glad I no longer 'support' the propaganda factory called Hollyweird.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 2, 2019)

10th year without cable for me.


----------



## SandSquid (Jun 2, 2019)

Alan Stallion said:


> 10th year without cable for me.



Damn... I remember when Netflix first went streaming and it was 90% bad B movies... "Nazi hookers from outer space" and stuff.  Losing cable/satellite then would be a lot tougher.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 2, 2019)

McRocket said:


> There is only one reason I can think of why I would want cable tv - I still have not figured out how to record sport channels on my computer. I can watch them live - but that is it.
> 
> But you can watch almost any show, any movie and definitely watch ANY sports event going on anywhere in the world...all for free (outside of the internet connection bill).
> 
> So why are people still watching cable?


I have every form of electronic entertainment known to man, and I like it that way.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 16, 2020)

Alan Stallion said:


> 10th year without cable for me.



Officially finished my tenth year without cable today.


----------



## Correll (Jul 16, 2020)

Alan Stallion said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > 10th year without cable for me.
> ...




The proliferation of streaming services is undermining their utility though.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 16, 2020)

McRocket said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Cut the cable at least 12 years ago. Netflix and Amazon streaming made up the difference pretty well, with huge savings.
> ...



lol....that's nothing.
Haven't subscribed to ANY direct TV, Cable or satellite TV since 1997.  Do the math.
I'm the Original "Cord Cutter"
Haven't missed a thing.   The $800 - $1000 a year in savings has been put to good use.

I get Netflix and all the TV I could possibly desire OTA and streaming.


----------

